

Team email from Shopify CEO re Diablo 3 - edwardog

Team,<p>Diablo 3 comes out tomorrow. Since 90% of you won't be able to concentrate anyways let's just meet tomorrow after lunch in the Lounge for an impromptu Lan party.<p>Need a refresher on why you need to play Diablo 3 ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geuAc8F7Gt0&#38;feature=g-hist<p>P.S: I call dips on jewelry drops.<p>- tobi
CEO Shopify
======
staunch
> _P.S: I call dips on jewelry drops._

But...all drops are per-player. No dibs.

------
debacle
Diablo 3 doesn't have LAN play.

~~~
brandoncordell
Doesn't mean you can't party up on Battle.NET and play together.

------
bking
Why don't I work at Shopify =/

------
pcopley
I don't think Tobi knows what "impromptu" means.

~~~
ksec
" Prompted by the occasion rather than being planned in advance"

So what's wrong with it?

